# Fraternal Greetings from Fort Worth



## JBD (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello I am Bruce Hammond, a Master Mason from Arlington Texas

I currently hold the following offices:

Sr Warden - Cooke-Peavy #1162
Jr Warden -Panther City #1183

Ex. King - Texas Chapter 362
RIDM - Texas Council 321

Jr Warden Worth Commandery #19

I am a member of  Moslah Shrine and the Fort Worth Scottish Rite.

I am webmaster for:
Texas Chapter and Council Texas Chapter and Council
Cooke-Peavy Lodge Cooke-Peavy No1162 HomePage
Worth Commandery Home Page


----------



## owls84 (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Brother.


----------



## JBD (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Josh


----------



## RJS (Jul 28, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums !


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard Bruce.  Always nice to see a familiar face.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard my Brother!


----------



## Sirius (Jul 28, 2009)

Howdy, Brother and welcome.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 28, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcom to the boards , brother. I am certain you will enjoy your time spent here.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy Cow you are on here I better go erase a few posts!! j/k Great to see you Brother Bruce now we can discuss some things without staying in the temple parking lot till 11pm which are great times! Good to have you.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 29, 2009)

rhitland said:


> ...now we can discuss some things without staying in the temple parking lot till 11pm which are great times!



Lol.  +1.


----------



## JBD (Jul 30, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Holy Cow you are on here I better go erase a few posts!! j/k Great to see you Brother Bruce now we can discuss some things without staying in the temple parking lot till 11pm which are great times! Good to have you.





You haven't seen what I post yet, you might want to reserve action till then.
Thanks for the welcome!
Yes it will sure beat the parking lot, but I just got home - EA and MM Prof x2 then a trip to Old South - pretty busy evening - good, but busy.

Have a great day tomorrow.

Bruce


----------



## AdamGuerrero (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello everyone from Panther City 1183. It's me Adam. Sorry I haven't been at the lodge, I have been extremely busy with college and work. I hope to come back real soon when everything isn't so hectic. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## LRG (Sep 10, 2009)

good to have you B/Guerrero


----------

